# Best ceramic coatings



## Euan.Campbell19 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I was wondering what the best ceramic coating is? 

I've heard good things about kamikaze ISM.

Cheers.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

There's not really a best. 
I haven't used any but Gtech's c1 and crystal serum are a good shout as well as carpros Cquartz range. 

Gonz.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

As above, what one person favours for a variety of reasons won't be the case for the next person.

I have used most and prefer Gtechniq coatings, funnily enough at a clients request I applied the Kamikaze artificial clear coat and whatever the product is called they recommend applying on top - the worst products I've used in terms of application and I heard from the client only last week that there visually doesn't appear to be anything left on the panels so looks like I'll be going back to apply something decent

All the best with whatever you choose.

Chris


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to correct section


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

imho, most durable coats are:

Echelon Zen-Xero
Nanoskin Megatrend
Choose DLS aka Ceramic Pro 9H
Gyeon Prime, Nanolex Si3D, Gzox Real glass coat and Cquartz UK with topcoat.

but not all of them easy to apply. and each detailer chooses more "easy" coating for himself. imo


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Cquartz UK with topcoat? Do you mean reload?


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Cquartz UK with topcoat? Do you mean reload?


No. I don't like reload and cure. 
but yes, I mean easy use silky coat like pomponazzi balsoo or ceramic pro light etc.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

CQuartz for me, very easy to use even in typical UK weather, I applied it outside on an overcast day with not issues at all.


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Any polished and coated car looks great, not only mazda.


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

But no... red mazda looks more beautiful


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

mm, ЗАЗ )


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Euan.Campbell19 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was wondering what the best ceramic coating is?
> 
> ...


Its really going to come down to your requirements. the best for a pro, with amazing facilities is far and away the best for a home on his drive way. Decide if you want out and out protection, looks, flexibility in application etc. That will determine which way you go


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Define 'best'...


----------



## Euan.Campbell19 (Aug 12, 2015)

-Kev- said:


> Define 'best'...


Longest lasting, easiest to apply on a driveway/ garage and not stupidly overpriced


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Siramik SC15


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

After a two stage enhancement detail


----------



## Euan.Campbell19 (Aug 12, 2015)

-Kev- said:


> After a two stage enhancement detail


Being a machine polish and what not?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Yep sorry two stage machine polish then two coats of sc15 and a coat of sc mist to protect sc15 whilst it cured as i had to drive home the same day


----------



## Euan.Campbell19 (Aug 12, 2015)

-Kev- said:


> Yep sorry two stage machine polish then two coats of sc15 and a coat of sc mist to protect sc15 whilst it cured as i had to drive home the same day


Ah awesome, I'm not too far away from moving house which has a double garage where I'll be able to Jack the car up on stands and give it a proper clean and was wanting to ceramic coat it to protect it as much as I could


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Kev, Siramik SC15 quickly drying or not?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

From memory no, i didn't apply it so can't recall for sure. Was only about 30 mins between coats though


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I've used gtechniq c1 and c-quartz dlux and both are very good. Dlux is far cheaper and probably lasts on pat with c1.

Here is my car with c1 and my alloys with dlux.



















I did my car in May last year and dirt especially tar doesn't stick. If it does it just fall off when hit with the jet wash. The alloys they are just as good. They were done end of may and the beading has just started to drop off but dirt removal couldn't be easier. I only use car shampoo and nothing else.

Hope this helps.

Ryan


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Heres the Mini i had, Coated it with Gyeon Prime. Gave a nice flake in the sunshine as was straight forward enough to apply. Also had Gyeon Trim and View Applied


----------

